# differences in 3000 series?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Are the primary differences between models in the 3000 series the engines? Are deck widths optional in any or in all of the 3000 series?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

All the decks will work with all models on the 3000 series

The series has been around since 1998 and depending on power plants - which at one time had watercooled, the attachments all work with each other. Some of the models have diff. lock too

Me personally I have the 44", 48" 50" decks and the 45" snow blower

I find the 50" deck my favorite because it cuts as good as the 44" but its 50" for trimming. I use the 44" just for mulching leaves because its a fantastic mulching machine.

As you already know some of the PTO setups changed over the years - but overall I find it a great design

Duc


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Do all the 3000 series have the vacuum actuated PTO?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *Do all the 3000 series have the vacuum actuated PTO? *


I think you already discovered the differences with your model year compared to others correct? There are difference between
newer and older models


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, I'm really not asking about differences in model years. My main concern is getting my thoughts/facts straight as to whether or not all the 3000 series have some form of vacuum actuated PTO. 

I'm fixing to write up and post a report of what happened to me concerning the PTO, and I was just curious if the concerns, in general, applied to all 3000 series owners.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *Well, I'm really not asking about differences in model years. My main concern is getting my thoughts/facts straight as to whether or not all the 3000 series have some form of vacuum actuated PTO.
> 
> I'm fixing to write up and post a report of what happened to me concerning the PTO, and I was just curious if the concerns, in general, applied to all 3000 series owners. *


You might want to get the details or history from some of the dealers who have worked on all 3000 series since their inception. There were design changes over the years but the vacuum aspect still remains from what i have seen or read. I would say todays or even models from 2003 and newer appear to be the best method and the easiest to fix/trouble shoot. I see nothing that isnt easy to switchout fast, and get back up and running.

Good luck either way


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I fully agree with your assessment of the newer Cub designs having ease of parts replacement as a feature. 

My 3205 is a marvel of easy accessibility and ease of removing/replacing parts. 

It's the knowing _what_ to remove where it becomes less easy.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

You might want to get a tech manual for your machine and the Kohler motor

There are on-line links that give you a BOM exploded view - I think I gave you one not that long ago. get yourself a good voltmeter and you should be able to diagnose any and all problems for that machine.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I have the owner manual, tech manual, and the parts manual. 

The tech manual doesn't address the PTO system. 

The parts manual depicts a PTO bellows without an integral valve on it. Mine has the integral valve on it. 

The separate valves are built differently than the valves on the belllows unit. The separate valves have an air intake screen that can be cleaned. My valve on the bellows assy doesn't have this. Because of this difference, My bellows vent system is quite different from those with the separate valve.

Nowhere is there a wiring diagram or schematic of the PTO electrical system (yes, it's very simple; but the point is you have to trace it out yourself). 

What part does the little relay play in the PTO system? Do any other switches or relays effect the PTO system? I still don't know these things.

It's not that the average bear can't get a VOM and do some point to point circuit troubleshooting. Many can do that. 

The point is that there is some system information that the average bear needs, and is lacking, in order to be able to troubleshoot the system quickly and without ambiguity.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *I have the owner manual, tech manual, and the parts manual.
> 
> It's not that the average bear can't get a VOM and do some point to point circuit troubleshooting. Many can do that.
> ...


Ok I understand - I do recall however that you been having this problem for some time and you had it narrowed down to the integrated vacuum unit -you cant take that apart so a new one seems to be the only way. You mentioned the cost being too high
if I recall correctly. Other than that at least on my machine which will have more similarities than not, trouble shooting is a fast process when using a VOM. Sorry that it sounded too obvious a tool, but I still think its straight forward. The links that give you the part numbers are all you really need to indentify what failed. 
Start from the front and work backwards - What item latches and unlatches and what triggers the vacuum mechanism or is supposed to. Everything on that machine is easily accessable...

Good luck and let us know how you do


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

The mechs at the shop my 3205 is in have identified the problem. It is a bad bellows. The rubber boot is crancked around the edges of the mouting bracket. I'm too blind to see the thin cracks. 

What this does is degrade the vacuum, when the bellows extends, and causes the PTO to drop out. When the bellows contract, the integrity is somewhat restored, and it then engages the PTO when switched on, until the bellows extend and leak again. 

The new assembly is on order. Cub says they won't have one to ship until 9/29. Once I get it back, I'll write a summary of everything that's gone on and post for others.


----------

